# For the Married Guys ...



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

When someone asks how many handguns you have, do you count your wife's guns, too?

I find myself doing that. Some one asks me, I count all the handguns in the house.

But when someone asks _her_ how many handguns she has, she just gives the number that she owns, without including mine (3 1/2).

She doesn't mind when I do it, but as I think about it, it doesn't really seem fair ...

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mine says" what is hers is hers, and what is mine is hers too" !!!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I try not to answere in numbers. I have enough or a few or a couple. 
That is something I consider my business.


:smt1099


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

If I payed for them I count them.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> I try not to answere in numbers. I have enough or a few or a couple.
> That is something I consider my business.
> 
> :smt1099


+1 I don't tell people how many I have in the house, either.

Although someone did ask my last boyfriend how many guns he had and he said he had 5, which is how many I had at the time. I corrected him and told them he had none, I had 5, and not only had he not paid for them he'd never even seen any of them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I only count mine, though there is currently one Glock 26 in dispute. Somehow it has landed in her purse, even though I bought it from *Old Padawan*.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, thats easy, I have them all. However many that is. And no I am not being possesive or shovenistic (SP?) she just doesn't like them ,and I am VERY slowly trying to get her comfortable around any guns. But we started down the me or them route at one point. No more.
Anyway, i don't give numbers either.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, a lot of us have posted our gun counts on this forum:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5810, for example.

And that is the venue that I'm really talking about.

A lot of members here list their handguns in their signatures, and one of the other members had


> (wifey's)


 next to one of the guns listed.

That mention of his wife's gun in his gun list is what prompted my thinking that I tend to "possess" my wife's guns, too. I don't shoot them unless I"m invited to, but when I think about "my" guns, I tend to count hers in the collection.

From things I have heard her say, I don't think she thinks this way.

I was just wondering how many other guys tend to "possess" their wife's guns.

Who you tell about your guns might make an interesting thread, though.

WM


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

K Bob said:


> If I payed for them I count them.


+1.



Mike Barham said:


> I only count mine, though there is currently one Glock 26 in dispute. Somehow it has landed in her purse, even though I bought it from *Old Padawan*.


Lol, take it to Judge Judy!!! :anim_lol: How does the Glock 26 shoot anyway? I've held full-sized Glocks but never a subcompact. In pictures they don't look quite as 2x4ish as their full-sized counterparts.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No numbers.

"How many guns do your have/own?"

"More than I can shoot all at once, but not as many as I'd like." :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's easy - my wife hates guns and is always bugging me to sell mine. 

So, they are all only mine :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine doesn't shoot, although I wish she did, so they're all mine. I still have hope for her though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> How does the Glock 26 shoot anyway? I've held full-sized Glocks but never a subcompact. In pictures they don't look quite as 2x4ish as their full-sized counterparts.


It shoots great, very nearly as well as my 17. Just have to remember to get the pinky finger out of the way on speed reloads!

The grip is still blocky, though, about the same as the bigger guns. It doesn't bother me, though, since I adapt to guns rather than getting all hung up on how one feels the first time I pick it up.

Anyway, I have acquired a Glock 23 from the same source as the 26, and that should resolve the dispute. She can keep the 26 and I will just holster a .40 in its place.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I find that quite curious now that I think about it. When asked.... I count all 3 handguns as mine......even though 2 of them are the wife's.:smt083
_*DOUGH!*_

She on the other hand *never* includes mine in her tally. She refers to it as "his/my" gun only.

But the 2 -.22lr rifles...........are ALL MINE BABY!:smt070


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok I am just going to through some psychological babble out here because its my nature and training and I have been actively doing marriage counseling for 5 years now so... When you get married one of the worst thing can do is keep YOUR stuff THEIR stuff. You are in a permanent relationship where the two of you have decided that you’re better off with one another than without. There is a big difference between maintaining individuality and maintaining ones right to his or her possessions. As we grow in our marriages we should begin to go through a process I call making the me, we. After a few years of healthy marriage you should stop using words like I and mine and start using words like We and our. In the area of fire arms there are two things that I see form a psychological point of view that come into effect. First, I don’t think I have met a single couple that shoots together where the woman was the instigator of the sport. So typically we men tend to be the ones doing a lot of the teaching and nurturing of the sport in our families so we seam to have a greater sense or need for ownership of the sport. That’s not a bad thing it means we care enough about our families to teach them to protect themselves and to draw them together for a singular activity. The Second thing I see from a psychological view relates to why we are typically the first to gravitate toward this sport. Whether you believe a Creator put it in us or it’s a leftover from evolution men have a desire to protect and provide, and fire arms give us a way to do both so again we tend to want to take a lot of responsibility for our family and our own fire arms. I think the reason that women (my wife included) tend to let this happen is the same as the reasons we want it to happen, no matter how much our culture tries to fight it women have a deep desire to be taken care of. I don’t think that makes them weaker by any stretch of the imagination, we simply have different roles built into our psyche. That’s not to say that a woman can’t do almost anything a man can do or visa versa.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I saw the title of this thread I though it was going to be a post full of babes in bikini's .......:smt022


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Number of guns around here changes pretty often..............:smt102
Number of babes in bikinis...........................................ZERO ! :smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Ok I am just going to through some psychological babble out here because its my nature and training and I have been actively doing marriage counseling for 5 years now so... When you get married one of the worst thing can do is keep YOUR stuff THEIR stuff. You are in a permanent relationship where the two of you have decided that you're better of with one another than without. There is a big difference between maintaining individuality and maintaining ones right to his or her possessions. As we grow in our marriages we should begin to go through a process I call making the me, we. After a few years of healthy marriage you should stop using words like I and mine and start using words like We and our. In the area of fire arms there are two things that I see form a psychological point of view that come into effect. First, I don't think I have met a single couple that shoots together where the woman was the instigator of the sport. So typically we men tend to be the ones doing a lot of the teaching and nurturing of the sport in our families so we seam to have a greater sense or need for ownership of the sport. That's not a bad thing it means we care enough about our families to teach them to protect themselves and to draw them together for a singular activity. The Second thing I see from a psychological view is relates to why we are typically the first to gravitate toward this sport. Whether you believe a Creator put it in us or it's a leftover from evolution men have a desire to protect and provide, and fire arms give us a way to do both so again we tend to want to take a lot of responsibility for our families and our own fire arms. I think the reason that women (my wife included) tend to let this happen is the same as the reasons we want it to happen, no matter how much our culture tries to fight it women have a deep desire to be taken care of. I don't think that makes them weaker by any stretch of the imagination, we simply have different roles built into our psyche. That's not to say that a woman can't do anything almost anything a man can do or visa versa.


I think I'm only one PhD away from understanding all that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ha Sorry... Was that over the top... maybe I should have just said "Yeah same here"...lol


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Ha Sorry... Was that over the top... maybe I should have just said "Yeah same here"...lol


No actuallyi thought it was good.
Wrong, but good
ok not really wrong, just, well i'm a male so i will choose to not listen. 
but reallly it was an intersting observation. and thanks


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not married, nor do I have a g/f I've bought a gun for...but I think if you buy your wife a gun, much like you would a car, even if you paid for it, you bought it for her, so it's hers. That's not to say you shouldn't have a right to shoot her gun or drive her car, but you bought it for her, so it's hers. Santa Claus has brought me plenty of presents, and they're mine, not his. :smt082


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Good concept in Joeshwa24's post, just in dire need of a few paragraphs. 

The firearms in my house are mine I suppose, but simply because I use them and can legally carry the handguns whereas she cannot. The long guns are primarily my interest, but I've often referred to my old rifle that she likes as "hers." Really doesn't matter.

I suppose the mixer is ours too, but she makes so much better use of it than I do. 

I don't think I could work well in a marriage where there is "my" money and "your" money, expenses, etc. Too much complication.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

TOF said:


> I .
> That is something I consider my business.
> 
> :smt1099


Yepper on that.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

niadhf- Thanks? I think?



MLB said:


> Good concept in Joeshwa24's post, just in dire need of a few paragraphs.


Ha... I typed in word and then cut and paste it and the Paragraphs for some reason didn't transfer. I thought "Eh no one will notice, this isn't a grammar test"&#8230;lol


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

When I'm talking to her, they're hers. When I'm posting here they get included in my count. Consistent? No. But I was involved in the purchase of them all (and I paid for them all), so I figure I can tell you guys how I really think. I don't think of her jewelry as mine, although I did pay for it. I think of that as an investment in marital harmony and preventing .... what's the legal phrase..."loss of consortia"?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Ok I am just going to through some psychological babble out here because its my nature and training and I have been actively doing marriage counseling for 5 years now so... When you get married one of the worst thing can do is keep YOUR stuff THEIR stuff. You are in a permanent relationship where the two of you have decided that you're better off with one another than without. There is a big difference between maintaining individuality and maintaining ones right to his or her possessions. As we grow in our marriages we should begin to go through a process I call making the me, we. After a few years of healthy marriage you should stop using words like I and mine and start using words like We and our. In the area of fire arms there are two things that I see form a psychological point of view that come into effect. First, I don't think I have met a single couple that shoots together where the woman was the instigator of the sport. So typically we men tend to be the ones doing a lot of the teaching and nurturing of the sport in our families so we seam to have a greater sense or need for ownership of the sport. That's not a bad thing it means we care enough about our families to teach them to protect themselves and to draw them together for a singular activity. The Second thing I see from a psychological view relates to why we are typically the first to gravitate toward this sport. Whether you believe a Creator put it in us or it's a leftover from evolution men have a desire to protect and provide, and fire arms give us a way to do both so again we tend to want to take a lot of responsibility for our family and our own fire arms. I think the reason that women (my wife included) tend to let this happen is the same as the reasons we want it to happen, no matter how much our culture tries to fight it women have a deep desire to be taken care of. I don't think that makes them weaker by any stretch of the imagination, we simply have different roles built into our psyche. That's not to say that a woman can't do almost anything a man can do or visa versa.


Damn... I feel like I jumped into a cold lake.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

My wife and I actully joke about this. The dogs and kids are hers when they act up and she says the same to me. The following are mine and she agrees.

My Guns
My Motorcycle
My ATV
My Big Screen
My PS3

The only thing she actually uses or cares about is the TV.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

I always separate them. How many hand guns do I have. 5.
Wife has 2 & Mom has 2.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm just glad I can now post in this thread. I just got my first handgun and there is no mistaking that it is mine. My wonderful wife has no interest in sharing ownership of my gun. When I arrived home with it she asked where hers was and has made no bones about asserting full ownership of her gun that I'm about to buy her (should have it in the next few days). Some of you may think this is silly but I feel like a very lucky man that not only is my wife comfortable with me bringing a gun into our home but she enjoys shooting with me and cannot wait to get her own. Next comes CCW.

BTW.. Mine is a 4" Compact XD45 and hers will be a Taurus PT111 9mm

Ben


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

themayer78 said:


> I'm just glad I can now post in this thread. I just got my first handgun and there is no mistaking that it is mine. My wonderful wife has no interest in sharing ownership of my gun. When I arrived home with it she asked where hers was and has made no bones about asserting full ownership of her gun that I'm about to buy her (should have it in the next few days). Some of you may think this is silly but I feel like a very lucky man that not only is my wife comfortable with me bringing a gun into our home but she enjoys shooting with me and cannot wait to get her own. Next comes CCW.
> 
> BTW.. Mine is a 4" Compact XD45 and hers will be a Taurus PT111 9mm
> 
> Ben


Congratulations!

Shootings always more fun when you get to do it with a buddy.

And don't be suprised when she out-shoots you.

WM


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

If my name is on the paper work at the time of purchase...it's mine. 
My wife really doesn't like guns around the house...but she is not against them either.So ,she lets me be with my hobby as long as they are safely locked away when not in use.

Which reminds me...I need to get her out to the range...she's better competition then most of my "gun buddies". :smt023 I am still in the process of trying to convince her to carry,since she works odd/late hours and she has to park a pretty long distance away.


----------

